# عاجل جدا بالصور عن ذبح قبطية وابنتها بالاقصر ( للكبار فقط )



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل جدا بالصور عن ذبح قبطية وابنتها بالاقصر ( للكبار فقط )*  *كتبت : مريم راجى          خاص صوت المسيحى الحر 
*
*صرح رفله ذكرى رفله  المحامى وأمين عام لجنة حقوق الإنسان بنقابة المحاميين بالأقصر* * انه تم القبض على الجائى الهارب في قضية قتل المحامية ماجدة فايز فوزي 26 سنة وطفلتها جوليا هاني سعد 4 سنوات مقيمتان بالاقصر وجارى التحقيق معه.*
*تعود وقائع القضية إلى يوم الجمعة قبل الماضى عندما عثر هانى سعد على زوجته ماجدة وابنتهما جوليا مذبوحتان بشقتهما فى الاقصر وتبين ان مرتكب الواقعة جار لهم مسلم وانه ارتكب الجريمة على اثر مشاجرة حدثت بين زوجته والمجنى عليها بسبب لعب الاطفال .
*
*نعرض لكم صور للأم المجنى عليها .
*[YOUTUBE]Stqiz0vMlZk#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*يا إلهي
*


----------



## نغم (10 يونيو 2012)

مصرين جدا على استخدام الذبح ابشع وسيلة للقتل لنشر الفزع والخوف
فى كل الدول سواء مصر او تونس او العراق ذبح وتقطيع اجساد رجال الدين الى قطع واشلاء مبعثرة كل من سمع عن تلك الحادثة لم ولن ينسىاها ابدا
لكن الله عادل وامين


----------



## Man Of Gd (10 يونيو 2012)

*!!!!!*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2012)

في جنة الخُلد بـ مشيئة الرحمن ..


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2012)

*جريمة بشعة*
*ربنا ينيح نفوسهم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

" لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "

ربنا يرحمهم 
ويرحمنا من الوحشيه اللي في قلوب الناس دي


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

همجية  اسلاميةمستمدة من تعاليم دينهم الدموى


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

* طفلة 4 سنوات  ياحمار دة اول ما تشوفك هتقول ازيك ياعمو وتاخذ بالحضن حتى لو كان بينك وبين امها مصانع الحداد . الله يولع فيك  . ملاك صغير يحصل فية كدة تستاهل اعدام فى ميدان عام​*


----------



## هالة الحب (10 يونيو 2012)

لا يمكن يكون انسان ولا حتى حيوان.ربنا ينيح روحهم


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يونيو 2012)

سمعت عن الخبر ده من يومين

بس مشوفتش الصور الصعبة دى


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2012)

يارب اتصرف انت 
الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## noraa (11 يونيو 2012)

فى احضان القديسين لماما والطفلة الملاك التى ستساعدك فى دخول الملكوت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

دة مينفعش يتشتم ولا يتقال عليه كلب ... عشان الكلاب انضف بكتير 
و ميستاهلش انه يتعدم .. الموت لامثاله راحة ... لازم يدوق المرار اللى شربه للاب دة ... 
اتصرف يايسوع .. جازيه يارب على اعماله


----------



## چاكس (11 يونيو 2012)

*أووه 
خبر مؤلم جدا  ... 
ما ذنب طفلة و امرأة ؟!
ايها الحقير المسلم يا من ارتكبت هذه الجريمة ... انت لا تستحق الحياة
فلتذهب الى الجحيم 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يونيو 2012)

الجحيم قليل علي امثاله

ربنا يعزي الاب

ولما نشوف عدالة القضاء المصري النزيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*لما بأشوف الجرائم ديه

بأعرف ليه لازم يكون عقاب ربنا  أبدى مش مؤقت​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

يارب رحمتك
هو في كده في الدنيا برده
الرحمة خلاص اتشالت من القلوب
ربنا يصبر قلب جوزها واهلها ويرحمها هي وبنتها طبيعي ملاك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 يونيو 2012)

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم .. ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2012)

يا ترى لا يأخذ المسلم بدم كافر؟
رحمتك يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2012)

لالالالالا المنظر صعب اوي انا مش قادرة

ربنا ينتقم منه وياخد جزائه​


----------

